# Christmas Day



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

8 days away and the weather guy is trying to push a "potential' snow storm for us. But the weather channel has us close to 40


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Ho ho ho only Santa knows


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

We are supposed to get snow then too. It has happened before. I have never had anyone call and complain on Christmas.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not Santa, I don't work on Christmas. They can all wait until the 26th.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Let me be the first to say... Merry Christmas Grandview...:waving:

That ought to do it...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1903012 said:


> Let me be the first to say... Merry Christmas Grandview...:waving:
> 
> That ought to do it...


I'm Jewish though.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1903020 said:


> I'm Jewish though.


Happy Harmonica....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1903027 said:


> Happy Harmonica....


I thought GV was West African...American... or was that only part of you that's West African American ?

Anyway...

Happy Kwanzaa.. Thumbs Up


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

This morning Channel 3 out of Syracuse said watching a potential for a "Power House snow storm for Christmas eve and Christmas day." I just hope it's colder than the last snow we got. People knew that was going to melt away if they left it there.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now its 3-5 on Christmas


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

After 3 days of family get togethers, I'll be ready for some time alone in the truck listening to metal scraping over pavement


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1903175 said:


> Now its 3-5 on Christmas


That seems low for number of beers for you on Christmas GV...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

peteo1;1903201 said:


> After 3 days of family get togethers, I'll be ready for some time alone in the truck listening to metal scraping over pavement


And heavy metal pumping out the speakers.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1903020 said:


> I'm Jewish though.


So only Kosher Hot Dogs.........

There's no way the can predict the weather 8 days out, 2-3 days maybe.....


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

BUFF;1903474 said:


> So only Kosher Hot Dogs.........
> 
> There's no way the can predict the weather 8 days out, 2-3 days maybe.....


Ha! This last event they were wrong 12 hours prior. Don't tell me you're getting soft on the old NTACs.

Showing possible snow the 24/25. So like any other time, still just wait and see what happens.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MK97;1903520 said:


> Ha! This last event they were wrong 12 hours prior. Don't tell me you're getting soft on the old NTACs.
> 
> Showing possible snow the 24/25. So like any other time, still just wait and see what happens.


Like tonight's forecast for snow......


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

BUFF;1903526 said:


> Like tonight's forecast for snow......


Exactly, talk of snow and not a flake will drop here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is there such a thing as kosher beer?


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1903652 said:


> Is there such a thing as kosher beer?


There are actually.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

grandview;1902974 said:


> 8 days away and the weather guy is trying to push a "potential' snow storm for us. But the weather channel has us close to 40


About the same for us here.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

now that certain political leaders are blaming weather forcasters for their own stupidity, they will call a snowflake out as 3 inches


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I would be concerned about lake effect snow after this storm pulls away


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I saw that this morning. Im confused too, WheaterChannel-Tom Nizzle says significant snow, daytime temps close to 40 and it still says partly cloudy  They've been wrong the past 3 forecasts for our area...lets hope it continues!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tom was the NOAA here in Buffalo,couldn't get it right,now he's your problem.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like a pile of rain now. 
It will be snow by the 24th.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Last year the rain on Dec 22 knocked our power out for 5 days and created enough pruning to last me the entire spring summer and fall season. Not looking forward to another Xmas like that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looking better,mostly wind and rain.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Preying for rain. Sucks going out on Xmas.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Twn saying windy and 1 cm. here , keeping fingers crossed .


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

forecast seems to be changing every 4 hours, guess the stuff from the west is the variable.

be getting the grill out tom


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1907104 said:


> Preying for rain. Sucks going out on Xmas.


I hate green Christmases.

I hate plowing on Christmas Eve\Day even more.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1907698 said:


> I hate green Christmases.
> 
> I hate plowing on Christmas Eve\Day even more.


You're just a Grumpy old man......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1907755 said:


> You're just a Grumpy old man......


Not as old as you.

What I hate about it is the stress of whether I am going to have call any of my guys in to plow and ruin their Christmas. That's just the way I am.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Major rain and wind for Nova Scotia. We have 120 ft. of lakefrontage that almost went to zero last week. Had 156mm of rain in less than 24 hours. Not looking forward to a wet xmas. 



Mr.Markus;1905205 said:


> Last year the rain on Dec 22 knocked our power out for 5 days and created enough pruning to last me the entire spring summer and fall season. Not looking forward to another Xmas like that.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1907767 said:


> Not as old as you.
> 
> What I hate about it is the stress of whether I am going to have call any of my guys in to plow and ruin their Christmas. That's just the way I am.


I look forward to a valid excuse to escape during a holiday if I don't I go bat$h!t crazy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1908742 said:


> I look forward to a valid excuse to escape during a holiday if I don't I go bat$h!t crazy.


I'm told I'm already bat$h!t crazy, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Have 4-6" in the forecast starting midday on X-Mas.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

BUFF;1909437 said:


> Have 4-6" in the forecast starting midday on X-Mas.


I've seen less than 1" up to 4" depending on the NTAC


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MK97;1909448 said:


> I've seen less than 1" up to 4" depending on the NTAC


WU has about the same forecast for you, local NTAC's were lower on their totals.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

BUFF;1909463 said:


> WU has about the same forecast for you, local NTAC's were lower on their totals.


Yeah and it's spread out over the day. So I'm wondering how much will melt and how much will accumulate. Tomorrow will be 50*, very odd Christmas...

Local NTAC at 22:00 showed 4.4" possible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Up to 2" tonight, low of 33*. 

A different NTAC had almost 3.5", but he's driven by ratings and just took the job of head guesser at a different station in town.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Went from having 3-6 in the forecast to having rain. Oh well. New Year is looking like it may have something for us


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Rain.Rain , Rain


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

quigleysiding;1909662 said:


> Rain.Rain , Rain


Any ideas on how to get the moss to stop growing on my back and shoulders ? How do people in England do it ?

No wonder Benny Hill used to chase all those women around. Kept him moving and prevented fungi growth in hard to reach places...


----------

